# best remap audi tt 150 birmingham



## tt150jg (Dec 20, 2008)

hi all new tt owner 2004 roadster looking for following info....advice
where in brum is the best place to remap? im south side
also anyone know why my mpg goes up to 101 and down to 5mpg ??

thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

APS did mine in Brackley.

About 1 hour away, superb service.


----------



## tt150jg (Dec 20, 2008)

is it as good as they say....smooth power ect? do they have a web site?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Come to one of the meets mate, I'd be happy to take you for a run down the dual carriageway.

Huge difference tbh. I wasn't expecting much, but it transforms the car without being trying to sound over the top.

I'd like a ride in an oem 225 tbh to remind myself what the difference really is, or do some rolling comparisons.


----------



## tt150jg (Dec 20, 2008)

ive just done a post to find outabout meets....when/where ? in brum or surrounding areas?
and thanks....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tt150jg said:


> ive just done a post to find outabout meets....when/where ? in brum or surrounding areas?
> and thanks....


There is one just outside Brum on the 25th... I think Hark is going??? If not there is a few people turning up for a coffee and a chat... maybe some food


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be there. Where you from?

A few of us are meeting up in Halesowen before we head over.


----------

